# Transferer mes mais. Avec gmail



## cillab (24 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,je ne trouve pas la manip pour transférer mes mais reçus ,dans ma boite gmail

Comme je le fait avec mon Mac merci de vos lumières je débute sur l'ipad depuis. Deux jours c'est un coup a prendre mais c'super  merci encore


----------



## twinworld (24 Octobre 2010)

posté à double. rendez-vous ici http://forums.macg.co/ipad/transferer-mes-mails-avec-gmail-479532.html


----------

